# constant heat



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey everyone im new here, I got a 1993 GXE model.
I have this strange problem, there is constant heat coming from the window ducts and floor ducts. If I select them to come out of the dash ducts, The air is so hot I can barley keep my hand on there, its SO hot I have no clue what it is.. even if my system is off the hot air is still coming out strong from the floor and window ducts.
Any idea waht the problem could be? :hal:


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

sp3dymax said:


> Hey everyone im new here, I got a 1993 GXE model.
> I have this strange problem, there is constant heat coming from the window ducts and floor ducts. If I select them to come out of the dash ducts, The air is so hot I can barley keep my hand on there, its SO hot I have no clue what it is.. even if my system is off the hot air is still coming out strong from the floor and window ducts.
> Any idea waht the problem could be? :hal:


Sounds like maybe a stuck open heater control valve and possibly a vacume line has pulled off of the vacume canister , this is what controles the doors that rout the air to where you select it to go so without the vacume the doors are stuck in one posistion all the time


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the reply,

this is what I figured is happening, I will have to take a look at it.
They must be located behind the dash (all the motors that control the doors) I will update you on the sitaution.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

sp3dymax said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> this is what I figured is happening, I will have to take a look at it.
> They must be located behind the dash (all the motors that control the doors) I will update you on the sitaution.


 You might want to check under the hood for the vacume hose being off or broke . There should be a vacume tank(not the canister) locate it and check the hoses going to and from it. Check real good right at the firewall


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

I checked allt he vaccum hosese, I have 2 very small hoses off .. that looks like they lead into the tranny casue the tranny has the lip for a hose that is suppost to be on there. ill post pictures


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

on your firewall, there is a small valve mechanism connected to the heater hoses.
check to make sure the vacuum line is attached to it. it's likely broken or fallen off.

it may also be corroded open.
that valve is supposed to shut off the flow of hot water to the heater core when you turn the A/C to full cold position.

you also need to check the cable running from the dash control unit to the air mix door under the dash. it's the black cable sticking out of what used to be my dash, right in the dead-center of this picture:
http://blehmco.com/pics/car/interior/heater_core/1_teardown/4_30.jpg


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> on your firewall, there is a small valve mechanism connected to the heater hoses.
> check to make sure the vacuum line is attached to it. it's likely broken or fallen off.
> 
> it may also be corroded open.
> ...


The valve ur talking about, does that hold rad fluid or just air coming from the engine? im guessing rad fluid... is there anyway to test this system? anyway to troubleshoot this?


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

this is what im talking about... is this the samething you had on ur mind?


----------

